# Major Change For Spring Turkey Season



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Pursuant to act:12A, Paragraph:C Section:8 
DNR Policy Regarding Winter Storm Conditions Adversly Affecting Michigan Wildlife.

An emergency meeting of the NRC in Lansing today resulted in the following changes to Michigans 2008 Spring Turkey Season.

Effective Immediatly:
It has been determined that the conditions of the 2008 Winter Severity Index concerning wildlife survival rates have been meet with recent adverse winter weather severely affecting Michigans Wild Turkey populations in many of Michigans counties resulting in massive Turkey loss. 

Due to the recent severe winter weather conditions affecting Michigan, the Spring Turkey season has been moved up two weeks.

New Hunt dates are as follows: 
Hunt 301, commonly refered to as the early season, will now begin May 1st and run thru May 25th. 
Due to the severity of the recent winter weather and the resulting conditions of the flocks, only turkeys with beards 3" and under will be allowed to be harvested. 

Hunt 234, commonly reffered to as the late season, has been *cancelled*.

No refunds will be offered and licences already purchased will be honored for the upcomming fall hunt whereas the choice of a tom or a hen may be harvested. Again, this hunt will be limited to hens and toms with beards no longer than 3".

This temporary restriction will ensure healthy Turkey populations for future seasons. 
The office of the Michigan Dept. Of Natural Resources deeply regrets any inconvience this may cause hunters that have already purchased their 2008 Spring Turkey licences but feels that due to the circumstances and the resulting decimation of Michigan Turkey populations this action is appropriate and necessary.

Penalties for violating this restriction will include fines of 2000.00 and revocation of hunting priviliges for 3 years.

Reference: 2004 Wildlife Weather Survival Studies. Michigan State University. DNR Mandate 1:7.88 Par.19 1972
__________________


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You missed one paragraph when you copied and pasted that. 

Quote. It will be illegal for any one to charge to guide a turkeyhunter. The use of blinds will also be illegal. Quote


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

TH....I've known you to be a joker in the past. Please tell me your joking!! If not, is there an article posted somewhere I the web that I can read??

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

your full of it!! the michigan dnr website has nothing about it and the new's would have said something!! you just dont want people hunting those turkey's!!!


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

My BS meter is going off the scale:lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Probably not a bad idea if the weather all over the state keeps up like this much longer without any type of consistent winter chow for the birds. 

Unfortunately, the MI DNR never thinks of such things, so don't worry, the hunts are secure. 

And the news wouldn't mention anything if they canceled the entire season. Most media outlets don't even know we have turkey seasons.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

TH....did you fart again???


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

As this same topic has been posted here in past years......... these proposed changes are usually put into place on April 1st.


Nothing is official until that time.


----------



## trapshooter25 (Oct 12, 2007)

alright I'm confused. I need someone to tell me if you are screwin around or if this is for real. I was plannin on gettin the 234 guranteed hunt but if its cancelled I have tommorow only to apply for a different season. a little help please. thanks


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHh you got me last year with this one. Get me once, shame on you, get me twice shame on me!!!!!!!!!!

See ya all for the 234 this year.

Good luck
J-


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> I need someone to tell me if you are screwin around or if this is for real.


TH strikes agains, this should answer that question.


> only turkeys with beards 3" and under will be allowed to be harvested.


Good one!:lol::lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

trapshooter25 said:


> alright I'm confused. I need someone to tell me if you are screwin around or if this is for real. I was plannin on gettin the 234 guranteed hunt but if its cancelled I have tommorow only to apply for a different season. a little help please. thanks


 
it's a hoax...do not change your plans.


----------



## Doppler (Dec 6, 2004)

trapshooter25 said:


> alright I'm confused. I need someone to tell me if you are screwin around or if this is for real. I was plannin on gettin the 234 guranteed hunt but if its cancelled I have tommorow only to apply for a different season. a little help please. thanks


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: This is some good stuff!! Thanks for the laugh TH!!:evil:


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

tom
shame on you you have people believeing that are dnr cares about our hunting in the future that should have been a dead give away alone the only thing the dnr cares about is money so they can lose it.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yearly event. Love it. :lol:


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

I really wanted to send this post to a friend of mine. We went and got our 234 license yesterday. He knows nothing about turkey hunting other then his 8 yr old daughter wants to go turkey hunting in the spring. He would *****.


----------



## reowen51 (May 11, 2005)

Geeze, my phone hasn't stopped ringing since this went up on here. Could a responsible moderator take it down or I swear I'll implement QDM statewide in just a few minutes at my keyboard. Honestly, that's funny but those not accustomed to visiting this board are taking it hook ,line and sinker. Good catch TH.
Success is a Decision;
Motivational Speaker and Author
Bob Owen


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Doggone it!:rant: I just spent $45 on Spring Turkey Licenses. What are me and the kids gonna do now.

Oh well.


----------



## OttawaOzzy (Dec 30, 2007)

For a moment you had me:sad:... but then I realized the DNR does'nt implement QDM with the cash cow deer harvest. Why would they care about Turkeys? :16suspect For maximum finiancial impact they should wait until after the drawing results came out then announce it after the tags were bought in a classic cash grab to keep the diesel flowing into those $45k Dodge Cummins rigs.:evil: Glad TH is here to keep us on our toes.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well if that was the case I better go untie that 12" er out back


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

And here I bought my 234 hunt this year.:sad:

Oh well I guess I'll just have to dust of the .30/.30 in the fall and get me a turkey.


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Man you scared the crap right out of me for a sec! I was just thinking back to last years post....very creative though...:yikes:


----------

